# Come cambia il Milan in base al modulo: 4-3-1-2 vs 4-2-3-1



## admin (8 Settembre 2013)

Discorso che abbiamo affrontato più volte nell'ultimo periodo e che va ripreso in particolar modo ora, al termine della campagna acquisti. E' partito Boateng, sono arrivati Kakà e Matri. Galliani ha dichiarato che il nuovo modulo sarà il 4-3-1-2. Ma...

Analizziamo un pò la situazione. Il 4-3-1-2 è un sistema di gioco ormai antichissimo, che dà punti di riferimento agli avversari e che, una volta bloccata la fonte di gioco (il trequartista), risulta poco efficace. Non a caso, quanti sono i top club europei che giocano con il 4-3-1-2? A memoria, mi sembra nessuno.

Un Milan col 4-3-1-2, dunque, sarebbe un Milan discreto. E lascerebbe fuori le tante mezzepunte che abbiamo in rosa per favorire l'inserimento in seconda linea di un centrocampista (ma non è che i nostri centrocampisti siano fenomenali, anzi...).

Mettiamo a confronto queste due formazioni 

Milan 4-3-1-2

Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, De Jong, Poli, Kakà, Balotelli, Matri


Milan 4-2-3-1

Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio, De Jong, Montolivo (Poli), El Shaarawy, Kakà, Balotelli (Robinho-Saponara), Matri (Balotelli).


Non vi sembra nettamente migliore e più interessante la seconda? 

Con questa rosa, il 4-2-3-1 (che è il modulo che va per la maggiore in Europa) mi sembra una scelta quasi obbligata.

In caso contrario, rischiamo davvero di essere penalizzati...dai numeri.


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2013)

con la rosa che abbiamo sarebbe RIDICOLO non giocare col 4231.
non capisco perche possono giocare cosi le top europee e il napoli... invece per noi e impossibile, troppo sbilanciati...
ma dove ?
il lavoro di elsha non lo fa NESSUN ALTRA ala sinistra.
monto e de jong giocano nettamente meglio a 2 davanti alla difesa...

insomma ancora non ho capito il perche...


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2013)

Esatto, sarebbe come darsi la zappa sui piedi.

Purtroppo, però, al Milan è la società che sceglie il modulo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2013)

Tutte cose che diciamo da mesi.Adesso ti diranno che col 4-2-3-1 "non c'è equilibrio",ma li anticipo dicendo che è l'allenatore che deve dare equilibrio alla squadra dando indicazioni tattiche precise e gestendo bene la fase difensiva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2013)

Assolutamente d'accordo, la formazione migliore sarebbe la 2


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Hai già detto tutto te.
Magari da gennaio, in caso di una cessione di Robinho, schiererei questa formazione:

_Abbiati
Abate - Mexes - Zapata - De Sciglio
De Jong - Montolivo (Poli)
Honda (Saponara) - Kakà - El Shaarawy
Balotelli_​
Dipende molto, se non tutto, però, dalle condizioni di Kakà.
Ovvio che non sia quello del 2007 (avrei preferito altri giocatori al posto del brasiliano, ma ormai c'è), ma se riuscirà ad essere in un buon stato di forma per buona parte della stagione, questo a mio avviso è la miglior formazione che si possa schierare.

- - - Updated - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tutte cose che diciamo da mesi.Adesso ti diranno che col 4-2-3-1 "non c'è equilibrio",ma li anticipo dicendo che è l'allenatore che deve dare equilibrio alla squadra dando indicazioni tattiche precise e gestendo bene la fase difensiva.



Concordo.
E dico che se si fosse preso almeno un centrale decente, una formazione del genere potrebbe davvero lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2013)

forse perché gli unici giocatori in grado di tenere la posizione e con le caratteristiche dei centrali a due di centrocampo sono montolivo e de jong. Aggiungiamo il nostro portiere e i nostri centrali.


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Hai già detto tutto te.
> Magari da gennaio, in caso di una cessione di Robinho, schiererei questa formazione:
> 
> _Abbiati
> ...



con ljajic al posto di kaka era la formazione che voleva la grande maggioranza del forum.


----------



## Petrecte (8 Settembre 2013)

Bisogna anche dire che il nostro "mister", non è molto avvezzo ai cambi di modulo, nell'anno post-scudetto pur di mantenere il 4-3-1-2 , mise Emanuelson traquartista per poi dire:"Emanuelson non è un trequartista , gli manca il colpo del trequartista"(cit.).
Altra citazione da oscar riguardo il cambio del modulo quell'anno era :"non siamo una squadra di basket,non possiamo cambiare modulo spesso"....


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Settembre 2013)

Faccio il bastian contrario. [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]: Quello che dici parte, secondo me, da un preconcetto sbagliato. L'allenatore deve sì trovare l'equilibrio, ma non è detto che esista l'equilibrio con un determinato modulo. L'hanno passato col 4-2-3-1 ci abbiamo giocato (e c'era l'El Shaarawy migliore, quello che rientrava a fondo), e appena si è alzata l'asticella (Fiorentina, ad esempio) abbiamo subito senza pietà. Questo perchè, come dice qualcuno, abbiamo un centrocampo abbastanza poco dinamico (tranne in de Jong) e nessuno davanti, tranne El Shaarawy, particolarmente propenso a fare la fase difensiva. In più abbiamo problemi a tenere la difesa alta (Mexes è lento, Zapata è insicuro). Manca un vero esterno destro, se metti Balotelli lo depotenzi, se metti qualcunaltro come minimo non ti fa la fase difensiva bene.

Il 4-3-1-2 è invece, secondo me, come dice qualcuno, "obsoleto" e da problemi nel gioco sulle fasce, però per la rosa che abbiamo si adatta di più. Aggiungo che, per Balotelli, può essere l'ideale e può fargli esprimere tutto ciò che ha da dare.

A me sarebbe piaciuto moltissimo continuare col 4-3-3 prendendo un esterno destro, (Cerci o Ljajic) sarebbe stato l'ideale.


----------



## andre (8 Settembre 2013)

Poli davanti la difesa non va bene. Se uno tra De Jong e Montolivo è fuori, è tutto da rifare.


----------



## S T B (8 Settembre 2013)

il nostro problema è che, acquistando i giocatori a fine mercato, si fanno gli esperimenti durante le partite che contano e non nelle amichevoli come sarebbe normale...


----------



## Ciachi (8 Settembre 2013)

Al di la del modulo che secondo me e' diventata una moda degli ultimi anni.... Ma nn pensate che con il secondo modulo la squadra e' troppo esposta a rischi e ai contropiede avversari?? Cosa che del resto subiamo già da tempo con il nostro gioco!!! E poi vedo poche alternative se qualcuno di quelli postati rimane fuori x qualsiasi motivo!!! Nel senso: chi sostituisce monto? Chi de jong?!?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Faccio il bastian contrario. [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]: Quello che dici parte, secondo me, da un preconcetto sbagliato. L'allenatore deve sì trovare l'equilibrio, ma non è detto che esista l'equilibrio con un determinato modulo.



Il fatto è che,a mio parere,quel modulo è l'ideale per la rosa che abbiamo.Ritengo quindi doveroso farlo funzionare.



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> L'hanno passato col 4-2-3-1 ci abbiamo giocato (e c'era l'El Shaarawy migliore, quello che rientrava a fondo), e appena si è alzata l'asticella (Fiorentina, ad esempio) abbiamo subito senza pietà. Questo perchè, come dice qualcuno, abbiamo un centrocampo abbastanza poco dinamico (tranne in de Jong) e nessuno davanti, tranne El Shaarawy, particolarmente propenso a fare la fase difensiva. In più abbiamo problemi a tenere la difesa alta (Mexes è lento, Zapata è insicuro). Manca un vero esterno destro, se metti Balotelli lo depotenzi, se metti qualcunaltro come minimo non ti fa la fase difensiva bene.



A parte il fatto che Elsha,anche nel periodo "buio",si è sempre fatto i chilometri,non sono d'accordo sul centrocampo.De Jong ha SEMPRE giocato nel centrocampo a due davanti alla difesa e Monto è tutt'altro che poco dinamico,pertanto non vedo problemi da quel punto di vista.I sostituti invece,Poli a parte,fanno schifo in qualunque posizione ed in qualunque modulo.Abbiamo avuto delle difficoltà perché lo avevamo provato in un momento particolare e senza troppo lavoro dietro (lavoro che si poteva tranquillamente fare in estate) e perché Allegri ha evidenti limiti.Per finire,a Monaco hanno convinto Ribery e Robben a fare i terzini aggiunti,non vedo perché giocatori nettamente inferiori dovrebbero rifiutarsi.



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il 4-3-1-2 è invece, secondo me, come dice qualcuno, "obsoleto" e da problemi nel gioco sulle fasce, però per la rosa che abbiamo si adatta di più. Aggiungo che, per Balotelli, può essere l'ideale e può fargli esprimere tutto ciò che ha da dare.



Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo,ma ci andrei piano con Balo.Vero che ha mezzi tecnici notevoli,ma per me non da considerarsi un giocatore "di fantasia" che deve essere lasciato libero di muoversi ed inventare.


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2013)

Per me il discorso è semplice.
Con Kakà si gioca con il trequartista. Con Honda o Saponara si gioca con il falso trequartista, perché entrambi avrebbero licenza di allargarsi sulla destra, sapendo fare entrambi l'esterno destro d'attacco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Al di la del modulo che secondo me e' diventata una moda degli ultimi anni.... Ma nn pensate che con il secondo modulo la squadra e' troppo esposta a rischi e ai contropiede avversari?? Cosa che del resto subiamo già da tempo con il nostro gioco!!! E poi vedo poche alternative se qualcuno di quelli postati rimane fuori x qualsiasi motivo!!! Nel senso: chi sostituisce monto? Chi de jong?!?



nessuno sarebbe in grando di sostituire de jong e monto perche nocerino e muntari rendono (se si puo dire ) da mezz'ala , considera pure la mancanza dell'esterno destro ....


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]: è ideale nel senso che, più o meno, hai uomini che ricoprono quei ruoli (a parte l'ala destra che non c'è). Il problema secondo me è che vanno valutate le caratteristiche di questi uomini. Un Ribery, un Robben, non ha le stesse caratteristiche di un Robinho tanto per dire, pur avendo lo stesso ruolo. A Robinho puoi dire quanto vuoi di fare il terzino, ma dopo 15' non ne ha più, non ti fa nè la fase offensiva nè quella difensiva. Ribery e Robben hanno un'intensità di gioco enorme. E il ruolo dell'ala è fondamentale nelle due fasi di quel modulo. A noi ne mancherebbe una, entrambe se non gioca El Shaarawy.
Su de Jong sostanzialmente sono d'accordo, su Montolivo meno. In più non abbiamo nessun sostituto (al massimo si adatterebbe Poli), senza contare che i centrali di difesa, se poco coperti, sono capaci di amnesie non di poco conto.

Su Balo ti dico che rende al meglio in un attacco a due proprio perchè ha più libertà possibile. Se fa l'ala destra viene "confinato" a destra, se fa la "boa" si sfrutta meno la sua fantasia.


----------



## folletto (8 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Poli davanti la difesa non va bene. Se uno tra De Jong e Montolivo è fuori, è tutto da rifare.



Infatti, è questo il problema e non solo per il 4.2.3.1, il nostro centrocampo è molto risicato. Un'altro arrivo a centrocampo era fondamentale a prescindere dal modulo.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2013)

----Dux---
Abate---Zapata--Mexs--Deciglio
------Monto--De Jong---
--Balo/kaka----Kaka/Balo---El--
-------Matri------

Contando che El shaarawy è più centrocampista basta arretrarlo ed il modulo diventa niente che un 4-3-2-1 il famoso albero di natale con cui abbiamo vinto tutto...
Questo è l'unico modo per far giocare tutti.

El shaaray è troppo importante per questa squadra, troppo importante per il lavoro che fa... non si può spedirlo in panca


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2013)

monto - de jong titolari

le riserve potevano essere muntari - kucka - poli - cristante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2013)

Adatti al 4231 ci sono solo Muntari DeJong e Montolivo, troppo pochi.

E poi 4312 siamo più solidi.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2013)

mmm non lo so... in questo momento è più facile che El Shaarawy si adatti a fare la seconda punta, piuttosto che gli altri 10 si adattino a un modulo che non mi sembra a loro congeniale... gli esperimenti in questa fase di partite ravvicinate e tutte già decisive sono pericolosi

lo scorso anno qualche partita col 4-2-3-1 l'abbiamo fatta, giocando anche decentemente, come per esempio il derby dove li abbiamo presi a pallonate... ma poi gira che ti rigira abbiamo comunque perso... anche io penso che siamo più solidi col 4-3-1-2, che poi potrebbe diventare anche l'alberello di natale con Kakà e il Faraone alle spalle del Balo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2013)

Ripeto, per me non è una questione di modulo. Ad oggi abbiamo gli interpreti giusti per il 4-3-1-2 con De Jong, Poli e Montolivo in mediana, Kakà trequartista ed El Sha con Balotelli attaccanti, quindi avrò fiducia in questo modulo, poi mi auguro che Allegri sia capace di cambiarlo in corsa perché dopo gennaio, con l'arrivo di Honda, sarebbe interessante anche vedere un 4-2-3-1 col giapponese a destra e l'egiziano a sinistra.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Settembre 2013)

Saranno un paio di anni che ne parliamo, ma società e allenatore conoscono solo il 4312.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Saranno un paio di anni che ne parliamo, ma società e allenatore conoscono solo il 4312.



Ma alla fine sono numeri! Il 4-2-3-1 non è altro che un 4-5-1, niente di diverso da quello che faceva il Milan con il 4-3-3 tutto sommato!


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Settembre 2013)

Comunque quest'anno la squadra non è proprio adatta a questo modulo, visto che abbiamo 3 punte e solo 2 giocatori (3 se Saponara può giocarci) che possono fare l'ala. Un pò poco per utilizzarlo tutta la stagione.

Purtroppo quest'anno ci tocca questo, sperando che il prossima si cambi allenatore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine sono numeri! Il 4-2-3-1 non è altro che un 4-5-1, niente di diverso da quello che faceva il Milan con il 4-3-3 tutto sommato!


Beh un conto è giocare con 3 bassi (Montolivo De Jong Muntari), un conto è giocare con 2 bassi ed un trequartista come Kakà....


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Il Bayern Monaco, squadra che nelle grafiche UEFA li vedi schierati con il 4-2-3-1 come giocano alla fine? Con un 4-5-1 o 4-4-1-1 a seconda di chi hanno davanti. E non è niente di diverso da quello che noi facevamo lo scorso anno con il 4-3-3. Andavi a vedere il Milan allo stadio dove effettivamente la disposizione in campo si vede, cosa impossibile in tv, e vedi il 4-5-1 in fase di non possesso.

Ciò che cambia è appunto il valore dei calciatori, loro fanno la differenza. Avere le catene di esterni Alaba-Ribery e Lahm-Robben invece di Abate-Boateng e De Sciglio-El Shaarawy è un abisso. Questo per limitarsi al gioco sulle corsie.

Insomma, il topic ci sta per parlare per l'amor di dio, ma io penso che lo schema tattico siano semplici numeri perchè poi in campo le cose difficilmente rispecchiano quei numeri stessi. Quello che fa la differenza è il valore dei calciatori in sè ed in questo non siamo al livello di certe big aimè!


----------



## rossovero (8 Settembre 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> il nostro problema è che, acquistando i giocatori a fine mercato, si fanno gli esperimenti durante le partite che contano e non nelle amichevoli come sarebbe normale...



Sacrosanta verità.


----------



## alexrossonero (8 Settembre 2013)

Si può giocare come si vuole, ma non si può prescindere da Balotelli attaccante centrale che viene a prender palla sulla trequarti ed El Shaarawy seconda punta che parte da sinistra. Non so come e quanto Kakà possa giocare, ora come ora. Spero solo che Saponara vada in forma ed emerga in fretta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Settembre 2013)

4-3-1-2 credo; cessione di El Shaarawy a gennaio per me.


----------



## Marilson (9 Settembre 2013)

allegri deve fare un tentativo con il 4-2-3-1

Sono d'accordo con tutti voi


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> il nostro problema è che, acquistando i giocatori a fine mercato, si fanno gli esperimenti durante le partite che contano e non nelle amichevoli come sarebbe normale...



.


----------



## folletto (9 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco, squadra che nelle grafiche UEFA li vedi schierati con il 4-2-3-1 come giocano alla fine? Con un 4-5-1 o 4-4-1-1 a seconda di chi hanno davanti. E non è niente di diverso da quello che noi facevamo lo scorso anno con il 4-3-3. Andavi a vedere il Milan allo stadio dove effettivamente la disposizione in campo si vede, cosa impossibile in tv, e vedi il 4-5-1 in fase di non possesso.
> 
> Ciò che cambia è appunto il valore dei calciatori, loro fanno la differenza. Avere le catene di esterni Alaba-Ribery e Lahm-Robben invece di Abate-Boateng e De Sciglio-El Shaarawy è un abisso. Questo per limitarsi al gioco sulle corsie.
> 
> Insomma, il topic ci sta per parlare per l'amor di dio, ma io penso che lo schema tattico siano semplici numeri perchè poi in campo le cose difficilmente rispecchiano quei numeri stessi. Quello che fa la differenza è il valore dei calciatori in sè ed in questo non siamo al livello di certe big aimè!



Come non quotare. Il modulo migliore per il Milan sarebbe avere: uno Strootman a centrocampo, un centrale anche d'esperienza che sappia guidare la difesa (tipo Carvalho) e magari anche un portiere affidabile (non un fenomeno eh, ma una vera alternativa di Abbiati) e un esterno destro come alternativa ad Abate. E non ci voleva un mercato "faraonico" per questo, l'unico investimento vero sarebbe stato quello per il centrocampista (sarebbe bastato investire in quel ruolo il ricavato per Boateng). E ovviamente uno stato di forma almeno accettabile per tutto il campionato.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Provare il 4-2-3-1 già a Torino sarebbe l'ideale, è comunque una squadra di bassa classifica con la quale qualche esperimento te lo puoi permettere. Kakà non ha più l'esplosività che aveva quando stava al Milan nel 2007, il trequartista da solo nel 4-3-1-2 o corre come una lepre e sa seminare i difensori, oppure diventa il punto debole di una formazione già di per sè anacronistica e facile da scardinare.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Provare il 4-2-3-1 già a Torino sarebbe l'ideale, è comunque una squadra di bassa classifica con la quale qualche esperimento te lo puoi permettere. Kakà non ha più l'esplosività che aveva quando stava al Milan nel 2007, il trequartista da solo nel 4-3-1-2 o corre come una lepre e sa seminare i difensori, oppure diventa il punto debole di una formazione già di per sè anacronistica e facile da scardinare.



Sono d'accordo eh.
Ma ti pare normale che una squadra di calcio (non dico di alto livello o prestigio, ma una qualsiasi) debba fare delle prove e degli esperimenti dopo 2 giornate di campionato? Gli esperimenti andrebbero fatti a luglio, massimo inizio agosto.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo eh.
> Ma ti pare normale che una squadra di calcio (non dico di alto livello o prestigio, ma una qualsiasi) debba fare delle prove e degli esperimenti dopo 2 giornate di campionato? Gli esperimenti andrebbero fatti a luglio, massimo inizio agosto.



Con il "metodo Galliani" è cosi che si naviga purtroppo. L'anno scorso con le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra, siamo andati da cani per 3 mesi


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Con il "metodo Galliani" è cosi che si naviga purtroppo. L'anno scorso con le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra, siamo andati da cani per 3 mesi



L'anno scorso, a mio avviso, era più comprensibile dopo tutte quelle cessioni.
Quest'anno però no.
Kakà lo sapevano anche i sassi che sarebbe tornato.
Non era meglio prenderlo a luglio? Quantomeno si sarebbero potute provare diverse soluzioni tattiche e Allegri avrebbe avuto il tempo di fare le sue valutazioni. Ma tanto il Berlusca vuole che si giochi col trequartista ed Allegri è rimasto purché si debba giocare con quel modulo. Secondo me si sta sottovalutando un po' troppo la nostra rosa e sopravvalutando un po' quelle di Napoli e Fiorentina, a cui il Milan non ha niente da invidiare, IMHO (nel complesso intendo). Se però per fare esperimenti e prove il campionato del Milan inizia ancora dopo 9 giornate, con le avversarie che si sono rinforzate addio terzo posto.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso, a mio avviso, era più comprensibile dopo tutte quelle cessioni.
> Quest'anno però no.
> Kakà lo sapevano anche i sassi che sarebbe tornato.
> Non era meglio prenderlo a luglio? Quantomeno si sarebbero potute provare diverse soluzioni tattiche e Allegri avrebbe avuto il tempo di fare le sue valutazioni. Ma tanto il Berlusca vuole che si giochi col trequartista ed Allegri è rimasto purché si debba giocare con quel modulo. Secondo me si sta sottovalutando un po' troppo la nostra rosa e sopravvalutando un po' quelle di Napoli e Fiorentina, a cui il Milan non ha niente da invidiare, IMHO (nel complesso intendo). Se però per fare esperimenti e prove il campionato del Milan inizia ancora dopo 9 giornate, con le avversarie che si sono rinforzate addio terzo posto.



Sono d'accordissimo con te. Su Kakà direi che fosse l'ultima di una serie di scelte. A mio avviso Galliani ha provato a prendere Honda, Adem, e chissà quanti altri giocatori, non riuscendoci ha dirottato su Kakà gli ultimi giorni di mercato. Ma secondo me era l'ultima di una serie di carte da giocare


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te. Su Kakà direi che fosse l'ultima di una serie di scelte. A mio avviso Galliani ha provato a prendere Honda, Adem, e chissà quanti altri giocatori, non riuscendoci ha dirottato su Kakà gli ultimi giorni di mercato. Ma secondo me era l'ultima di una serie di carte da giocare



Dovrebbe far riflettere sull'attuale utilità di Galliani come uomo mercato.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe far riflettere sull'attuale utilità di Galliani come uomo mercato.



Se la proprietà ti impone di fare mercato con 3 noccioline, il massimo che riesci ad ottenere è un Poli/Saponara in comproprietà e un Kakà a zero perchè al Real non lo vogliono più vedere manco in fotografia


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se la proprietà ti impone di fare mercato con 3 noccioline, il massimo che riesci ad ottenere è un Poli/Saponara in comproprietà e un Kakà a zero perchè al Real non lo vogliono più vedere manco in fotografia



Si assolutamente, però anche lui non è esente da colpe.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te. Su Kakà direi che fosse l'ultima di una serie di scelte. A mio avviso Galliani ha provato a prendere Honda, Adem, e chissà quanti altri giocatori, non riuscendoci ha dirottato su Kakà gli ultimi giorni di mercato. Ma secondo me era l'ultima di una serie di carte da giocare



Il "dramma" è che, secondo me, Galliani e Berlusconi non pensavano ad altro che al ritorno di Kakà.


----------



## arcanum (9 Settembre 2013)

Io penso che col 4-3-1-2 uno tra Honda e Kakà potrebbe arretrare a centrocampo...in tal caso la qualità della squadra potrebbe aumentare eccome


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2013)

Ma questo 4-2-3-1 cos'ha di cosi speciale!? 

Ho visto Chievo-Napoli. Ci rendiamo conto che gli azzurri con quel modulo in un tempo hanno preso 2 gol, un palo che li ha salvati e 2-3 azioni sprecate dai clivensi. Cioè riassumendo in 45 minuti hanno concesso 5-6 palle gol! 

Il risultato sarà che giocando cosi non vinci NULLA.

Voi volete vedere un Milan che vince o che gioca in modo spettacolare? Perchè se volete la seconda allora ben venga questo 4-2-3-1, ma se si vuole perlomeno PROVARE a vincer qualcosa è un modulo da scartare a priori.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Settembre 2013)

Va saputo fare ovviamente. Il Bayern di Heynckes in difesa non aveva dei fenomeni, ma sapevano cosa fare quando perdevano palla. 

Rendiamoci conto che noi sono anni che abbiamo dei ritmi da Serie D


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

io credo che kaka nel 4-2-3-1 perde molto e lo ha dimostrato a madrid..lui deve essere nel vivo del gioco, e deve giocare con due punte e una che possa dialogare con lui e l'altra che va in profondità, quindi il modulo migliore in questo senso è il 4-3-1-2


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Settembre 2013)

il 4-2-3-1 aveva senso se in estate avessero fatto un mercato per quel modulo , ma oggi con i giocatori a disposizione il 4-2-3-1 non ha ragione di esistere


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io credo che kaka nel 4-2-3-1 perde molto e lo ha dimostrato a madrid..lui deve essere nel vivo del gioco, e deve giocare con due punte e una che possa dialogare con lui e l'altra che va in profondità, quindi il modulo migliore in questo senso è il 4-3-1-2


Guarda che in questo modulo il gioco lo fa il trequartista. Nel Bayern la maggior parte dei palloni li toccava Kross o chi per lui, nel Real Ozil, nel Dortmund Gotze/Reus


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Guarda che in questo modulo il gioco lo fa il trequartista. Nel Bayern la maggior parte dei palloni li toccava Kross o chi per lui, nel Real Ozil, nel Dortmund Gotze/Reus



per un trequartista che sa fare gioco che ha il lancio, che alza la testa e serve gli esterni che tagliano in profondità è perfetto (tipo ozil), kaka è un po diverso, lui ha anche l'ultimo passaggio ma con quel tipo di modulo fatica, è uno molto più verticale rispetto ad ozil, verticalizza molto e poi se sta bene ama partire in velocità, quindi non vuole gli spazi intasati


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per un trequartista che sa fare gioco che ha il lancio, che alza la testa e serve gli esterni che tagliano in profondità è perfetto (tipo ozil), kaka è un po diverso, lui ha anche l'ultimo passaggio ma con quel tipo di modulo fatica, è uno molto più verticale rispetto ad ozil, verticalizza molto e poi se sta bene ama partire in velocità, quindi non vuole gli spazi intasati



Kakà sa anche far girare la palla, dai. Poi con due ali larghe le difese per forza di cosa si allargano, col 4-3-1-2 no


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Kakà sa anche far girare la palla, dai. Poi con due ali larghe le difese per forza di cosa si allargano, col 4-3-1-2 no



si ma nel 4-2-3-1 serve uno che abbia visione di gioco migliore che possa anche passare la palla orizzontalmente tipo ozil kross, in questo senso sarebbe quasi meglio montolivo, kaka tende a fare azioni diverse, è vero che sa anche far girare palla, m anon è la cosa che sa fare meglio, se vuoi sfruttarlo non è cosi che devi giocare, kaka è un giocatore d'attacco, nel 4-2-3-1 il treqaurtista è più un centrocampista che sa aprire il gioco un regista offensivo, una specie di pirlo più offensivo cosa che non è kaka perchè non ha quel tipo di visione di gioco..


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Settembre 2013)

Per passare la palla orizzontale non serve Messi, lo sa fare benissimo anche Nocerino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per passare la palla orizzontale non serve Messi, lo sa fare benissimo anche Nocerino...



ok..non è quelo che volevo farti capire, il 4-2-3-1 è il mio modulo preferito, dico che kaka non è adattissimo, ti faccio una domanda, secondo te kaka potrebbe giocare davanti la difesa??


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok..non è quelo che volevo farti capire, il 4-2-3-1 è il mio modulo preferito, dico che kaka non è adattissimo, ti faccio una domanda, secondo te kaka potrebbe giocare davanti la difesa??


no, ma tecnicamente non ha niente da imparare da Ozil o giocatori del genere


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> no, ma tecnicamente non ha niente da imparare da Ozil o giocatori del genere



come visione di gioco si, kaka sa mettere pure qualche assist, ma ti sembra uno che ha un lancio perfetto di 40 metri o robe del genre, ti sembra uno che sa cambiare gioco come sanno fare ozi kross e compagnia, kaka è sempre stato un trequartista atipico in questo senso, però è uno che nll'uno contro uno batte sicuramente sia ozil che kross


----------



## Mithos (9 Settembre 2013)

Meglio giocare col 4-2-3-1 che col 4-3-1-2. Se ne accorgerà anche se tardi pure quell'incompetente di Allegri.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2013)

A me sarebbe piaciuto moltissimo continuare col 4-3-3 prendendo un esterno destro ha scritto:


> Non so quale possa essere il modulo ideale per noi, perchè credo che poi debba essere verificato sul campo
> 
> Di certo so che il 433 di allegri è stato uno dei moduli più brutti stilisticamente mai visti
> Spero vivamente che sia accantonato per sempre


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so quale possa essere il modulo ideale per noi, perchè credo che poi debba essere verificato sul campo
> 
> Di certo so che il 433 di allegri è stato uno dei moduli più brutti stilisticamente mai visti
> Spero vivamente che sia accantonato per sempre



d'accordissimo..


----------



## The P (9 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Discorso che abbiamo affrontato più volte nell'ultimo periodo e che va ripreso in particolar modo ora, al termine della campagna acquisti. E' partito Boateng, sono arrivati Kakà e Matri. Galliani ha dichiarato che il nuovo modulo sarà il 4-3-1-2. Ma...
> 
> Analizziamo un pò la situazione. Il 4-3-1-2 è un sistema di gioco ormai antichissimo, che dà punti di riferimento agli avversari e che, una volta bloccata la fonte di gioco (il trequartista), risulta poco efficace. Non a caso, quanti sono i top club europei che giocano con il 4-3-1-2? A memoria, mi sembra nessuno.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.

Purtroppo un allenatore con una mentalità da provinciale non lo adotterà mai.

Anche il nostro 4-3-3 dello scorso anno era in realtà un 4-5-1. Elsha e Niang o Boateng giocavano prevalentemente a centrocampo.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2013)

eh si ricordo boateng che passeggiava a centrocampo...


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so quale possa essere il modulo ideale per noi, perchè credo che poi debba essere verificato sul campo
> 
> Di certo so che il 433 di allegri è stato uno dei moduli più brutti stilisticamente mai visti
> Spero vivamente che sia accantonato per sempre



Questo perchè avevamo evidenti problemi tecnici a centrocampo... E una squadra costruita male (come oggi) e piena di limiti.


----------



## runner (9 Settembre 2013)

nel mitico derby con l' inter 6 - 0 abbiamo giocato con Gattuso esterno destro....

nel calcio tutto è possibile basta impegnarsi e la tattica dopo cinque minuti svanisce se non fai gioco, quindi dovremmo usare il modulo miglio per avere una nostra impostazione di gioco....

tante volte ho parlato di questa differenza tattica più per dare un senso al nostro mercato che per altro e col fatto che siamo pieni di attaccanti direi che dovremmo giocare in qualsiasi modo e sfruttare al massimo le occasioni!!


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Visto l'immenso problema che abbiamo in difesa per qualche mese, credo che lo schieramento dal centrocampo in sù sia proprio l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2013)

Per me il 4-2-3-1 non rimane nient'altro che un 4-5-1 con tanti giocatori di talento disposti a sacrificarsi a tutto campo. Io esterni di classe Elsha a parte non ne vedo in rosa, per cominciare. Giocatori davanti la difesa Monto e De Jong a parte nemmeno.

Parlate di Robinho, ma è ancora un giocatore!? Di mettere sull'esterno Saponara che proprio da li è stato tolto perchè era normalissimo!? Di mettere Niang tatticamente zero!? Poli e Nocerino li mettiamo a far pressing ed inserirsi alla Perrotta dietro le punte?!

Boh, per me rimane il modulo della disperazione quando c'è da recuperare partite.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2013)

Il 4-3-1-2, con ElSha seconda punta che occasionalmente torna a coprire la fascia, in fase difensiva diventerebbe un 4-4-1-1, così avendo anche molto spazio da poter attaccare nelle ripartenze.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2013)

E' l'unica via. Prima lo capisce, meglio è per tutti. Per lui, soprattutto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il 4-3-1-2, con ElSha seconda punta che occasionalmente torna a coprire la fascia, in fase difensiva diventerebbe un *4-4-1-1*, così avendo anche molto spazio da poter attaccare nelle ripartenze.



Noi già stentiamo a creare gioco ed arrivare in porta, figuriamoci col 4-4-1-1.


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2013)

La juve le squadrette le asfalta con il pressing alto, vocabolo che allegri non conosce..
Ma la cosa bella è che vuole i falegnami e poi a centrocampo non prendiamo 1 palla... mah


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2013)

Sveglia


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2013)

Il modulo sembra quello giusto. Bisognerebbe capire però se saponara è utile sull'esterno destro, per il resto pare una squadra in grado di rompere le scatole


----------



## 2515 (23 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> nel mitico derby con l' inter 6 - 0 abbiamo giocato con Gattuso esterno destro....
> 
> nel calcio tutto è possibile basta impegnarsi e la tattica dopo cinque minuti svanisce se non fai gioco, quindi dovremmo usare il modulo miglio per avere una nostra impostazione di gioco....
> 
> tante volte ho parlato di questa differenza tattica più per dare un senso al nostro mercato che per altro e col fatto che siamo pieni di attaccanti direi che dovremmo giocare in qualsiasi modo e sfruttare al massimo le occasioni!!



non sparare eresie, in quella partita c'era un serginho che farebbe il deretano a strisce a Bale correndo all'indietro.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non sparare eresie, in quella partita c'era un serginho che farebbe il deretano a strisce a Bale correndo all'indietro.



infatti ho detto Gattuso a destra non a sinistra.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2013)

Il cambio di modulo è la soluzione migliore, ma Allegri non ci arriva che in mancanza di El Shaarawy si possono mettere Binho ed Emanuelson dietro Balotelli e che se deve giocare Matri, Balotelli può fare da ala.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Fosse il modulo il problema ragazzi...


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fosse il modulo il problema ragazzi...



Appunto, abbiamo troppa gente non all'altezza in rosa grazie ai dirigenti del _club più titolato al mondo_


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino secondo me il modulo invece è determinante, io sono a favore del 4-2-3-1 perchè schierandoti in questa maniera:

- Hai 4 giocatori offensivi davanti invece di 2.
- Costringi i terzini avversari a stare bassi, quindi gli togli 2 potenziali giocatori alla fase offensiva dell'avversario, quindi meno fatica per i nostri difensori.
- Un attaccante dei nostri invece che dover saltare 3 uomini, avrebbe l'1vs1 poichè gli altri difensori sarebbero occupati a marcare gli altri attaccanti
- Costringi anche i centrocampisti della squadra avversaria ad abbassarsi per aiutare i difensori visto che sarebbe un suicidio lasciare ogni azione il 4vs4. Se l'attaccante ti salta il difensore o prendi gol nel 90% dei casi visto che poi sei in superiorità numerica oppure è costretto al fallo.. quindi rischi di prendere il rosso o comunque cartellini condizionando poi l'atteggiamento del giocatore avversario per il resto della partita.
- Avresti 2 mastini come De Jong e Montolivo in fase di copertura ad aiutare
- Non sarebbe necessaria la spinta dei nostri terzini, quindi meno rischi di prendere contropiede.

Però allegri non ci arriva... pazienza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Settembre 2013)

possiamo giocare con tutti i numerini che vogliamo 5-5-5 ecc ma se in campo devi mandare lo svogliato bingo e il timido ema non puoi pretendere di piu


----------



## James Watson (23 Settembre 2013)

Sento gente che invoca il 4-2-3-1, poi mi chiedo: ma avete visto le mummie che abbiamo in campo? quelli che non corrono più al 30' del primo tempo? Lo sapete, sì, che quel modulo è quello che probabilmente richiede più movimenti senza palla tra tutti quelli del calcio moderno? Con le belle statuine in campo vogliamo fare il 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2013)

non sono daccordo James con la tua analisi.. puoi avere in campo pure 11 bolt ma questo vale meno di 0, il punto non è quanto corri ma come corri... il Milan i giocatori che corrono con 8 polmoni li ha... Abate DeSciglio De Jong Montolivo Poli El Sharaawy Emanuelson Constant....


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

4231

----------Abbiati
Abate Zapata Mexès De Sciglio
-----Montolivo De Jong
Kakà Balotelli El Shaarawy 
--------Pazzini


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 4231
> 
> ----------Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Mexès De Sciglio
> ...



kaka esterno destro non mi piace e poi io metterei sempre balotelli prima punta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> Jino secondo me il modulo invece è determinante, io sono a favore del 4-2-3-1 perchè schierandoti in questa maniera:
> 
> - Hai 4 giocatori offensivi davanti invece di 2.
> - Costringi i terzini avversari a stare bassi, quindi gli togli 2 potenziali giocatori alla fase offensiva dell'avversario, quindi meno fatica per i nostri difensori.
> ...



alllegri non ci arriverà mai, per lui l'equilibrio si crea solo quando inserisci 3 mediani e quando il treqaurtista è anche un centrocampista aggiunto, se lui avesse il napoli giocherebbe col 4-3-1-2 con all'attacco hamsik insigne e higuain e lascerebbe fuori callejon per dirti, oppure metterebbe dzemaili treqaurtista, lo conosco troppo bene, è un incapace, un mediocre, non è da grande squadra


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kaka esterno destro non mi piace e poi io metterei sempre balotelli prima punta
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Alessà fosse per te metteresti una squadra di 11 Robinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alessà fosse per te metteresti una squadra di 11 Robinho



no ma robinho sarebbe uno di quelli che tenterei di rivalorizzare e non lo metterei in panca in una situazione di emergenza per il primo birsa che passa, io montolivo balotelli ed elshaarawy poi sono quelli che farei giocare sempre, abbiamo pochi giocatori di qualità quelli che abbiamo dobbiamo sfruttarli


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2013)

La rosa del Milan ogni anno che passa ha sempre meno "punti fermi", leader, giocatori di riferimento. Hai voglia a cambiare moduli, qua bisogna che tolgano il disturbo i "capi", il Nano e il pelato a ruota


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Jino secondo me il modulo invece è determinante, io sono a favore del 4-2-3-1 perchè schierandoti in questa maniera:
> 
> - Hai 4 giocatori offensivi davanti invece di 2.
> - Costringi i terzini avversari a stare bassi, quindi gli togli 2 potenziali giocatori alla fase offensiva dell'avversario, quindi meno fatica per i nostri difensori.
> ...



Dai giochiamo con tre centrocampisti abbastanza statici in mezzo e ciò nonostante subiamo azioni gol a non finire. Non oso immaginare con 4 la davanti, il cui solo Elsha sa cosa voglia dire tornare. 

Tu parli di tener i loro terzini bassi ed i loro centrocampisti schiacciati, ma hai mai pensato che potrebbe esser molto più spesso viceversa?!


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai giochiamo con tre centrocampisti abbastanza statici in mezzo e ciò nonostante subiamo azioni gol a non finire. Non oso immaginare con 4 la davanti, il cui solo Elsha sa cosa voglia dire tornare.
> 
> Tu parli di tener i loro terzini bassi ed i loro centrocampisti schiacciati, ma hai mai pensato che potrebbe esser molto più spesso viceversa?!




Però la controprova non ce l'abbiamo. E nel calcio se non esiste la controprova, rimane tutto aleatorio. Abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-3 quasi un intero campionato, più inizio stagione, e abbiamo fatto pietà spesso. Abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2 i primi 2 anni, più l'inizio della scorsa stagione, più una partita in questa, e anche così abbiamo fatto pietà. Provare il 4-2-3-1 potrà dare risultati peggiori che fare 4 punti in 4 partite?
Se nemmeno così va, allora ok, ne prendiamo atto e ci mettiamo l'anima in pace. Ovviamente deve essere un 4-2-3-1 con i pochi uomini giusti al loro posto. Se ad esempio, deve mettere Emanuelson ala destra, Balotelli esterno sinistro, Montolivo trequartista, allora lasciamo stare perchè è sicuro che faremo peggio.


----------



## Bawert (24 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Jino secondo me il modulo invece è determinante, io sono a favore del 4-2-3-1 perchè schierandoti in questa maniera:
> 
> - Hai 4 giocatori offensivi davanti invece di 2.
> - Costringi i terzini avversari a stare bassi, quindi gli togli 2 potenziali giocatori alla fase offensiva dell'avversario, quindi meno fatica per i nostri difensori.
> ...



Per il 4-2-3-1 bisogna avere degli esterni coi controcazzi, cosa che noi abbiamo solo a sinistra e uno, quindi in caso di sostituzione (quasi ad ogni partita), non riusciamo a coprirlo.
Poi non bisogna valutare così i pro e i contro di un modulo...


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Per il 4-2-3-1 bisogna avere degli esterni coi controcazzi, cosa che noi abbiamo solo a sinistra e uno, quindi in caso di sostituzione (quasi ad ogni partita), non riusciamo a coprirlo.
> Poi non bisogna valutare così i pro e i contro di un modulo...



E' vero ci mancano gli esterni per il 4.2.3.1 (almeno per giocare sempre con quel modulo), però io vedrei molto bene i 2 centrali a centrocampo, Montolivo rende meglio in quel ruolo. Ne avremmo 3 adatti per 2 posti De Jong, Poli e Montolivo. Il problema sono gli esterni ma con l'arrivo (?) di Honda si potrebbe anche fare visto che può giocare sia a destra che a sinistra, Elsha a sx, Niang a destra, Emanuelson e Constant a sx, Abate si potrebbe adattare a dx con De Sciglio dietro......comunque a destra saremmo troppo carenti. Però, imho, dobbiamo giocare con due centrali a centrocampo, oppure centrale dovrà giocare Montolivo (altrimenti in fase di costruzione del gioco siamo pietosi)


----------



## Bawert (7 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' vero ci mancano gli esterni per il 4.2.3.1 (almeno per giocare sempre con quel modulo), però io vedrei molto bene i 2 centrali a centrocampo, Montolivo rende meglio in quel ruolo. Ne avremmo 3 adatti per 2 posti De Jong, Poli e Montolivo. Il problema sono gli esterni ma con l'arrivo (?) di Honda si potrebbe anche fare visto che può giocare sia a destra che a sinistra, Elsha a sx, Niang a destra, Emanuelson e Constant a sx, Abate si potrebbe adattare a dx con De Sciglio dietro......comunque a destra saremmo troppo carenti. Però, imho, dobbiamo giocare con due centrali a centrocampo, oppure centrale dovrà giocare Montolivo (altrimenti in fase di costruzione del gioco siamo pietosi)



Però nel 4-2-3-1 sono gli esterni i ruoli più importanti, non puoi andare avanti con 2 esterni di ruolo (considero Honda ma....) e tutti li altri adattati, col 4-2-3-1 puoi fare una partita massimo due ma con questa rosa non di più...


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2013)

Siamo stati i primissimi a parlare di 4-2-3-1. Ora ne parlano tutti. Siamo sempre avanti anni luce!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Ottobre 2013)

Il 4231,per me,è il modulo migliore.

Abbiamo il trequartista centrale (Kakà,con Saponara vice),gli esterni (El Shaarawy,Robinho,Niang,e all'occorrenza Saponara) e il centravanti.
Abbiamo tanti ricambi,ergo potremmo sempre schierare giocatori freschi (se a sinistra El Shaarawy è stanco,per dire,puoi mettere Saponara,se Kakà è rotto puoi far giocare Honda) che danno una mano in fase difensiva.

A centrocampo,avremmo 4 uomini per 2 posti. 

Per me faremmo dei passi avanti.

L'anno scorso con quel modulo non rendevamo al meglio perché mettevamo Boateng trequartista,con risultati disastrosi. Ma se ci metti uno tra Kakà o Saponara il discorso cambia.


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2013)

Il 4312 fa schifo, modulo da eliminare per sempre, non c'entra nulla col calcio di oggi. Per il Milan attuale userei un 4-2-3-1 o un 4-3-2-1. L'importante pero' sono i dettami tattici, senza quelli fai pena con ogni modulo


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2013)

Sembra che Allegri contro il Chievo voglia schierare il 4-2-3-1


----------



## mankikani (8 Novembre 2013)

le parole allegri e modulo nella stessa frase fanno rigirare Nils Liedholm nella tomba....r.i.p.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che Allegri contro il Chievo voglia schierare il 4-2-3-1



ed è il modulo migliore per questo Milan...però cacchio proprio nella partita della verità deve mettere il modulo giusto
per la prima volta tiferò contro


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente!

Vai Obama!


----------



## Dave (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Conferme sia da Mediaset che da SKY, Seedorf ne ha già parlato con Galliani ieri sera e sta mattina.*


----------



## gabuz (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sinceramente a me interessa poco il modulo ma l'atteggiamento. Il 4-2-3-1 non è altro che un 4-5-1 rinominato in chiave moderna.
Certo ci darebbe la possibilità si schierare una squadra con più qualità rispetto ad altri moduli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

4-2-3-1, non ci credo... ecco che inizierebbe ad avere senso anche l'arrivo di Fernando a giugno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Gennaio 2014)

Era ora, ma purtroppo bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà: senza El Sha non abbiamo gli uomini per un modulo così. 

Questo è un modulo che richiede grande lavoro delle ali e noi al momento possiamo schierare Robinho e Kakà/Honda che non hanno il passo per un ruolo così. 

Bisognerà iniziare ad impostare da ora il mercato. Abbiamo tantissimi centrocampisti da cedere e qualche esterno da acquistare


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2014)

E' un pò la nostra vittoria!

Ora speriamo che possa rivelarsi efficace.

Gli ultimi modulo messi in campo da Acciuga erano davvero improponibili.


----------

